# Habitat battery



## NewRog (9 mo ago)

Hi I've got a 2005 Autosleeper Nuevo with the habitat battery under the drivers seat. I had a new battery fitted not long ago but it has discharged. I have charged it but still can't get the lights to work when not on hookup. The radio isolator could be to blame but I cannot get a straight answer to how it works. The switch can be out at the top (Off?) or out at the bottom(On?). Is this photo off or on? Also what do you have to do to get the lights to work when not hooked up? How do you do it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Rog and welcome to MHF, firstly did you get a manual, if so it should be in there, most things are quite simple but you do get awkward set up now and then, it's a fairly common van so hopefully, someone will be along who can help.


----------



## NewRog (9 mo ago)

Thanks Kev but the manual is not at all helpful


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just giving your post a bump Rog. I'm a dunce with electrics but could you check if there's electricity getting to the radio with the switch up/down? (I assume that's what an isolator switch is supposed to do).


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Might be worth checking here...

https://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com/

Or even here...

https://www.asoc.uk.com/


----------

